# Multi-national, multi-event Games



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

How many different multi-national, multi-event Games are there? I'll start off with:

*Olympic Games* - Global - 204 nations, 28 sports

*Commonwealth Games* - Commonweath of Nations - 71 nations, 16 sports

*Asian Games* - Asian Region - 45 nations - 39 sports


----------



## deeps (Aug 22, 2007)

*Mediterranean Games* - 23 nations - 10 sports (or more, I'm not sure)


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Worldwide Olympic Games • Deaflympics • Gay Games • Goodwill Games • Island Games • Paralympic Games • Special Olympics • Universiade • World Games • World Masters Games• Extremity Games • Military World Games • World Interuniversity Games • Women's Islamic Games • X Games • World Outgames • Youth Olympic Games 

Region-specific Asian Games • All-Africa Games • Afro-Asian Games • Arctic Winter Games • ASEAN ParaGames • Bolivarian Games • Central American Games • Central American and Caribbean Games • Central Asian Games • Commonwealth Games • East Asian Games • EuroGames • European Youth Olympic Festival • Games of the Small States of Europe • Islamic Solidarity Games • Jeux de la Francophonie • Kingdom Games • Lusophony Games • Maccabiah Games • Mediterranean Games • Micronesian Games • Pacific Games • Pan American Games • Pan Arab Games • Parapan American Games • South Asian Games • Southeast Asian Games • Spartakiad • South American Games


----------



## fortcali (Aug 3, 2005)

olympic games - England 2012 
winter olympic games - Russia 2014
world games - Colombia 2013
Paralympic games - England 2012
Youth Olympic Games - Singapur
Panamerican Games - Mexico 2011 
Commonwealth Games
EuroGames
Asian Games - Chinna
Africa Games


----------

